# A rescued St Bernard dog needs help: fostering or adopting



## MettaCats (Jun 27, 2010)

mettacats<dot>blogspot<dot>com/2010/06/please-help-to-save-bernard.html

MettaCats: Please help in saving Bernard

A St. Bernard dog, Bernard used to live in a landed property.
When the owner moved to a HDB flat, St Bernard dog is not on the list of HDB-approved breeds

He was boarded in a commercial boarding facility.
Bernard is now 9-year-old with arthritis problem as expected of a dog of this age and this size.
He was saved from being PTS.

Anyone who wish to adopt him or offer to sponsor any amount of the vet cost, please send an email to [email protected]<dot>com

The vet bill for 21st June 2010 is $183.80

Siew Ying updates:
"Yes he s hospitalised. The vet said is arthritis, he did some bloodtest, he will inform us once result is out. The injection has to be given once every 5 days it costs abt 50 dollar per jab

I hope after the treatment if he can be more mobile then can send him for accupuncture, we also wish someone with van can help for this.

Mary Lim visited him last nite and Bernard has so much things to tell Mary, he kept talking n talking "


----------

